# Running Uber Partner / Driver app on Android powered navigation



## Helixthree (May 22, 2017)

Does anyone currently have a good method for using a Android Auto Powered in dash navigation to run the Uber driver / partnet app? Either wifi or bluetooth or even 3g/lte?

Currently using a LTE ipad and it sucks because there is no landscape support and its too large once mounted on dash. 

Considering switching to Android powered Smart Navigation in dash unit if possible.

Looking at joying branded decks on amazon

Thanks for the advice... Driving a 2008 Scion XB


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I use the Android Auto app on my phone for regular driving but I don't think you can use it and Uber Driver at the same time.


----------

